
Inside the mind of India’s chief tech stack evangelist - devnonymous
https://medium.com/@jackerhack/inside-the-mind-of-indias-chief-tech-stack-evangelist-ca01e7a507a9
======
devnonymous
For context, Aadhaar mentioned here is a unique identity program being
implemented by the Government of India in association with some private
companies.

It has been criticized for lack of transparency, dubious claims with regards
to distribution of benefits as well as of security, aggressive push in
conversion from being voluntary to mandatory and the biggest ever private data
leak of citizen records.

The author has been involved in raising awareness about the problems with
Aadhaar and describes how he and others like him were targeted by well
planned, company sponsored smear and troll campaign on twitter.

